# Windows 10 video issues



## Barrel05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Ever since upgrading to windows 10 from windows 8 ive been having issues with video play. My AMD crashes alot and now i have issues with choppy video playing games


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Welcome to TSF and we would really like to help you but there is no way we can unless you tell us your computer make and model and/or the hardware involved.


----------



## Barrel05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanx how do i find that


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Programs>Accessories>System Tools>MSINFO32


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Or use this:
http://filehippo.com/download_speccy/


----------



## Barrel05 (Aug 23, 2015)

How do i access these in windows 10


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Speeccy works on Windows10.


----------



## Barrel05 (Aug 23, 2015)

When i search MSINFO32 doesn't exist


----------



## Barrel05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanx ok its a Samsung laptop 
model NP355V5C-S07AU (P0) 
Hardware is AMD Radeon HD 7640G + HD 7600M Dual Graphics


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Go to the AMD site and download new drivers for Radeon HD 7640G + HD 7600M Dual Graphics for Windows10


----------



## Barrel05 (Aug 23, 2015)

I have the latest driver installed


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Whenever you do that you must first download the newest chipset driver.


----------



## Barrel05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Where would i find that


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm surprised you have the latest drivers and are not that familiar with the site. Search AMD


----------



## Barrel05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Ive done all that and still no help


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Honestly none of the units I upgraded to Windows 10 remain today just a few weeks later. I had everything imaginable happen on every one I upgraded.


----------



## Barrel05 (Aug 23, 2015)

The problem is still there nothing seems to help. Games are unplayable


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

The drivers you had before you upgraded aren't compatible with Windows 10. Uninstall them before installing Windows 10 compatible drivers.


----------



## Barrel05 (Aug 23, 2015)

ok new drivers installed but problem still is present


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

And the chipset for your MOBO?


----------



## Barrel05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok i managed to fix video by installing new klite codec pack but now the Start button wont work and edge and some other apps are missing off task bar


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Search and type *CMD*, Right click the_ CMD_ results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Command Prompt *type *SFC /scannow* and press enter. This will replace any missing system files.


----------



## Barrel05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Tried that didn't work


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What did it say? Did it say there were no violations? Or did it say it could not correct some errors?


----------



## Barrel05 (Aug 23, 2015)

could not correct some errors


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Then run SFCFix.exe when that completes, run *SFC /scannow* again.


----------



## Barrel05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Came up windows can not find SFCFix.exe


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Post #26 is a link to a URL. Not sure what you were supposed to see there. Spunk might have meant: Windows Activation Status Not Available - Microsoft Community


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I'm sorry my bad, that was the wrong link, here is the link for SFCFix.exe: http://www.sysnative.com/niemiro/apps/SFCFix.exe


----------



## Barrel05 (Aug 23, 2015)

still no luck. Still can't access start menu, search, notifications, edge or any apps


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Post the Desktop: SFCFix.txt that you created.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You should probably just reinstall Windows 10


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I felt that way 15 posts ago!


----------



## Barrel05 (Aug 23, 2015)

View attachment sfcfix.txt


----------



## Barrel05 (Aug 23, 2015)

if i reinstall windows i'll lose all my programs some of which i cant get back


----------



## Valtec (Aug 30, 2015)

Boot in safe mode.. Uninstall K-lite.. or Create another account, this way you won't lose anything. or even try installing 3rd party start.. like classic start menu or Start10 by stardock.. which I use..


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Reinstall, but missing drivers might still need installation per sfc run.


----------



## Barrel05 (Aug 23, 2015)

managed to find a fix but windows store is no longer installed


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Run wsreset.exe . Reboot and sign into your Microsoft account. Download the Store. I don't think your saved apps still exist, but maybe.


----------

